# Hymer wing mirrors



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

does anyone know if there are alternative wing mirrors for a Hymer starline,instead of roundabout blacl spot types that I have fitted


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mirrors*

Hello there,

What Kind Of mirrors are fitted?
What is the Base Vehicle?
How good are you at engineering things?

Trev


----------



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Mirrors*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> What Kind Of mirrors are fitted?
> What is the Base Vehicle?
> ...


 Thanks for replying Trev, I have a hymer starline on a Mercedes 1998 model.There are two mirrors on each side,(a small one on top of a large one) As regards rearview vision this is excellent. My problem, is at a roundabout, and the mirrors blocking my view to see who is on the roundabout, which means Ive got to lean forward to get a view past the mirrors.. As regards modification or replacement, I am well able on that side of things.What Im looking for is a smaller mirror.By the way my mirrors are attatched to the body via a cranked 20mm bar.

Many thanks 
Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mirrors*

Hello there,

Someone posted a link on here a while back for online coachbuilder spares. There range and stock is huge. Everything from door catches to special clips and rails - including Mirrors. I have searched the forums but am unable to tracke it down. I will keep looking for it.

In the meantime search ebay for this item 320020738550 number or type truck mirrors into ebay. Though having took a look at the size they may make it worse.

Otherwise try the same in google ask.co.uk and if I find the link I will post it here for you.

Regards 
Trev


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Wing Mirrors*

Ah - Hah. I've just done this. Letter in JulyMMM by one Edgar Bennett, suggested that Unitruck (www.unitruck.co.uk) supplied mirrors which could be bolted directly in place of the originals but allowed one to see over the top at roundabouts. You can't order directly from them as they are a wholesale company, but my local garage with who I have a good working relationship was quite happy to order them for me.

Mirror Head Part number was 7658 Convex mirror. (Part 7659 is the replacement glass). Size is 253mm x 168mm, just over half height of originals.

These seem to be well made - though the fittings are visible and hence thievable - and they don't vibrate as much as the original. Wind noise is reduced too.

Any help?


----------



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Hymer Wing Mirrors*



smick said:


> Ah - Hah. I've just done this. Letter in JulyMMM by one Edgar Bennett, suggested that Unitruck (www.unitruck.co.uk) supplied mirrors which could be bolted directly in place of the originals but allowed one to see over the top at roundabouts. You can't order directly from them as they are a wholesale company, but my local garage with who I have a good working relationship was quite happy to order them for me.
> 
> Mirror Head Part number was 7658 Convex mirror. (Part 7659 is the replacement glass). Size is 253mm x 168mm, just over half height of originals.
> 
> ...


----------

